# i'm two weeks late but have a negative pregnancy test.



## loola

i'm a bit new to this but

i was due on two weeks ago but still havent come on

my boyfriend and i were having unprotected sex although i'd just come off the pill.

i have done a home pregnancy test and it was negative.

is it worth doing another one or going to the docotrs?

i'd love a child i have since i was little but i'm only 17 and it's not practical but i'm sure i could do a good job.

i'm a bit stuck!!


----------



## PinkPiglet

Hi, 

If you had just come off BCP it could be that your cycles still havent settled down. Your body will take a while o get back to 'normal' after being on the pill. 

I think I would probably go to the doctors but ive only been TTC for a month so a little new to this too!! 

Good luck & let us know how you get on!! 

Kayleigh x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I'd see your doctor just incase, good luck


----------



## Vickie

I would go to your doctor and explain the situation. They may want to do a blood test to see if you are pregnant or not (more sensitive the HPTs)


----------



## honeybunch2k7

Hi! *waves*

if you arereally concerned, go to a doc.


----------



## mommy2raven

:wave: hi and welcome :wave:

Maybe just go to the docs to be on the safe side xoxoxoxox


----------



## jenny873

i had 9 negative tests lol and went to doctors and it was possitive x


----------



## Samo

if you've just come off BCP, that could be why your cycle is abnormal. For many just coming off BCP, it takes a few months (or even longer) for cycles to become regular again.

good luck to you though, and if you are getting any other 'symptoms' that you may feel is due to a possible pregnancy, see your doctor for a blood test.


----------



## jenny873

i came off my pill in feb and was pregnant by april but my periods came back normal straight away x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Any news?


----------



## loola

i'm all good i came on

i'm a bit disapointed to be honest!

my boyfriend was really upset! 

but then again we are only young but i think i really do want this!

another thing which doesn't help is the fact that my mum is fine with me wanting or keeping the baby if i was pregnant, because she is giving me approval i want to do it more. does that make sense?

eek! 

hope everyones well 

xxx


----------



## Tam

Hello :hi:

Welcome to Baby and Bump!

I understrand what you are saying, but just have a good think and a good chat with your OH and see how you both feel, you may decide it is wise to wait a while and enjoy each other first, or that it is what you both want and start TTC very soon!

Good Luck hun in whatever you decide! x


----------



## loola

yeah we both do want to!

i mean we have been together a year and living together for 11 months so we know about intensity!

but his chances are slim of concieving and he thinks that if i get pregnant then it may be his only chance but that's not the reason i want to start TTC.

i think i may just see how things run and if it happens we shall see how we feel.

i would love it though! i just want to share something with him!

thanks for the support guys by the way


xxx


----------



## GAURDIANANGEL

hope everything works out =]


----------



## bella33130

When i came off the pill my period was a week late. I would go to the doctor just to make sure that you are not having any health promblems at all. You maybe pregeant but you body maybe just trying to get normal. I hope everything works out for you


----------



## samone00

keep testing


----------



## Sophiiie

whoa this post is old lol


----------

